
Will the blockchain create a cryptographic utopia? - steven
https://medium.com/backchannel/the-radical-politics-of-the-blockchain-b3e36b169e01#.bz3o77og9
======
goalieca
For long term storage, you really need to be careful with the crypto because
it will be broken eventually. Consider the recent announcement from the NSA
with respect to elliptic curves. Bitcoin uses elliptic curves.

